# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  What does the symbol ^ mean in Excel formulas?

## Desert Rat

I am having trouble finding out the purpose of the symbol ^ when using
calculations in Excel. Can anyone help me?

----------


## flummi

3^3 = 27 which means 3 raised to the power of 3

Hans

----------


## Max

Caret: "^" means "to the power of"

Eg: entering in say, A1: =3^4
means to evaluate 3 to the power of 4
i.e: =3x3x3x3=81

Likewise =2^3 = 2x2x2=8
--
Max
Singapore
http://savefile.com/projects/236895
xdemechanik
---
"Desert Rat" <Desert Rat@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:D9BD42D2-6F4A-424D-A6EA-FB9EFA60344A@microsoft.com...
> I am having trouble finding out the purpose of the symbol ^ when using
> calculations in Excel. Can anyone help me?

----------


## bigwheel

It means "raise to the power of" so that 2^3 means 2 raised to the power of 3
(or 2 cubed) which equals 8

"Desert Rat" wrote:

> I am having trouble finding out the purpose of the symbol ^ when using
> calculations in Excel. Can anyone help me?

----------


## joeu2004@hotmail.com

"Desert Rat" wrote:
> I am having trouble finding out the purpose of the
> symbol ^ when using calculations in Excel. Can
> anyone help me?

For future reference, use the key phrase "calculation operators"
in a Help search, and see the Help page "about calculation
operators".

----------


## Bernard Liengme

You got lots of good answers but if you need another:
The one-word name for the ^ operator is "exponentiation"
just as + is addition, × is multiplication.....
For confirmation of this lovely geek work, see
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exponentiation
best wishes

--
Bernard V Liengme
www.stfx.ca/people/bliengme
remove caps from email

"Desert Rat" <Desert Rat@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:D9BD42D2-6F4A-424D-A6EA-FB9EFA60344A@microsoft.com...
>I am having trouble finding out the purpose of the symbol ^ when using
> calculations in Excel. Can anyone help me?

----------


## lskidmore4285

I'm trying to total hours on my schedule worksheet. For example A1 is the "time in" and B1 is the time out. The cells are formatted for time hh:mm but I don't know the formula to total those hours at the end of the week. Any ideas?

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, lskidmore4285,

welcome to the Forum. 

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

Ciao,
Holger

----------

